# New Beekeeper



## "B's" Bees (May 17, 2011)

My wife and I have just started our first Top Bar Hive. Bees installed last week and all seems well so far. We are anxious to take good care of the bees and learn lots. It has been very educational, informative, and fun so far. We look forward to learning from these forums, and if we get some nice honey that would be good also. We are more interested in doing our little part for the bee situation than being major producers. If all goes well we might jump up to two hives but probably not much more. Thanks in advance for letting us learn from all of you and your experience.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Two new beekeepers is good for bees anytime.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, & enjoy


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome, I hope you have found your way to Michael Bush's website.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, Many people say 1 or 2 hives at first , most have 5-10 in 4 years. If you can stay small your a stronger man than me.. good luck


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Hi, 
Not new but newly back.

Champaign, Illinois is my home. Central Eastern Illinois Beekeeping Association club.
Lost my hives around 1990 and never bothered figuring out why. I ¨abated¨ them. Hope I never use that word again.

This year I watched that silly Flow Hive video and in the process of debunking it, caught bee fever worse than I ever had. Low on cash so I built a top bar hive, caught a swarm, and am building Langstroths as well.
Ordered two packages from Tim Wilbanks at the Kalona Honey Company. Real excited about being back in the world of beeks. The internet...wow, we didn't have that when I was keeping bees last. So cool.

My goal this year is to get 4 colonies and hope one survives to restart next spring. The long term goal is well...we will see about that.

Thanks and Good Luck with your bees!
AB


----------

